# Dodge Kiss Van



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I built this van for a model show in 2005. It features tamiya Clear orange with yellow pearl powder sprayed over an aluminium base coat. 

I also used the interior coffee table pieces, made some mini Kiss record album jackets, added a Vextrex video game machine and added a little Tiki mug from the 1957 AMT Chevy kit. 

I also made the rear "Destroyer" decal using the computer and some decal film.

Enjoy!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Cool!!! Love the custom decal.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

OH, MAN!!! Vectrex was DA' BOMB!!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hate the subject matter, but Loooove that finish !! I'm just now doing my Baron funfdekker with a candyapple red over a chrome base.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

You can also spray the Candy Apple over Gold. I hear it works out better than Silver.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Yup, that's good too. Depends on the end results you want and the finsh color you choose to use.

Also if you wanted "warmer" or "colder" look, gold would give a"warmer" feel.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Ahhh, the 70's! Another great build. I like the color and the decal work!
Chris


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Subject matter Dodge Van or Kiss? Kiss rocks!!!


the Dabbler said:


> Hate the subject matter, but Loooove that finish !! I'm just now doing my Baron funfdekker with a candyapple red over a chrome base.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Ken Kelly did the original paintings for the Destroyer and Love Gun record albums, both on your van. He was at Chiller in April. Here's a link to Ken Kelly's website. http://www.kenkellyart.com/


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

That ROCKS!!! You did an excellent job!!!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Cool Link. I have both of the albums. I loved both covers, but Love Gun seemded to be off somehow. To me, The figures didn't have mass, especially Gene Simmons. They also seemed small, proportionally, in the context of the painting. Destroyer is simply iconic.




Roland said:


> Ken Kelly did the original paintings for the Destroyer and Love Gun record albums, both on your van. He was at Chiller in April. Here's a link to Ken Kelly's website. http://www.kenkellyart.com/


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX for the encouragement! 

The decals were designed to go on a Chevy van, but all I had avalible was a Dodge one.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

F91 said:


> Subject matter Dodge Van or Kiss? Kiss rocks!!!


Both actually. I'm a Hank Williams Sr. and Chevy pick-up man myself !  But that's still a nice model building and paint job.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Sooooo... Where's your '56 Hank Williams- "Move it on over"- "I saw the Light" Chevy pick up truck model?


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Yes, the Destroyer art was better.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

F91 said:


> Sooooo... Where's your '56 Hank Williams- "Move it on over"- "I saw the Light" Chevy pick up truck model?


There ain't no '56 Hank Williams anything, he died 1/1/53, but even the "rockers" are still playing his music. I _would_ like to have a model of the powder blue '53 Caddie he died in though.
Plus, as everyone here knows, I DON'T WORK ON CARS, real or model.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Wasn't talking about Hank being alive, just a model year for the truck. I grew up listening to every 8-track Hank ever made.




the Dabbler said:


> There ain't no '56 Hank Williams anything, he died 1/1/53, but even the "rockers" are still playing his music. I _would_ like to have a model of the powder blue '53 Caddie he died in though.
> Plus, as everyone here knows, I DON'T WORK ON CARS, real or model.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

8-Tracks ??? I still have my 78's......time do fly fast.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

You're ancient, I'm just old.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I know. I have a hard time scraping the moss off my north side and the barnacles off my hull these days.


----------

